# What year is my Rockhopper?



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can anyone help me determine the year of my Specialized Rockhopper I just picked up? All Diacomp/Shimano. I have the serial number as well if there is a database.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice set-up on that bike, did you pay for a bike fitting?

I think your bike is a 1995 Rockhopper A1.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

mechagouki said:


> Nice set-up on that bike, did you pay for a bike fitting?
> 
> I think your bike is a 1995 Rockhopper A1.


15yard penalty, unnecessary roughness.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

mechagouki said:


> Nice set-up on that bike, did you pay for a bike fitting?
> 
> I think your bike is a 1995 Rockhopper A1.


Um, yea. I just brought it home and mocked it up.

And thanks for the info.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fred Smedley said:


> 15yard penalty, unnecessary roughness.


penalty declined.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think its a '96.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

mechagouki said:


> Nice set-up on that bike, did you pay for a bike fitting?
> 
> I think your bike is a 1995 Rockhopper A1.


A1's were only made in 95&96.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Funny there's no serial number database for Rockhoppers. Maybe someone should start one. There can't be that many out there, right?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Saddle position is Devilock approved!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

i think a suspension seatpost would look at home on that bike.

another good upgrade would be grip shift x rays.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Is that aluminium or chromoly?

Grumps


----------



## kimbruess (Nov 4, 2011)

Interesting old bike.I can see gripshift and cantilever brakes.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Is that aluminium or chromoly?
> 
> Grumps


Aluminum.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

kimbruess said:


> Interesting old bike.I can see gripshift and cantilever brakes.


Whty is that?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Omfg
omfg
omfg









omfg


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you sure? It looks ti to me.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Took it for a shall down run today. I have a couple of bugs to work out but man I love this bike !


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Took it for a shall down run today. I have a couple of bugs to work out but man I love this bike !


What's not to like? Solid bike, not too different from my Rockhopper FS ('98 or '99) with "nitanium" tubing, it rides a lot like steel. yours is aluminum. ride it the way it is, put some miles on it, adjust it so it feels right. ride the bike it will last a long time, enjoy!


----------



## kimbruess (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd like to see more pictures but from a different angle.
Does it have shimano deore XT rear derailuer?Brakes?
I love old bikes.
You don't have to get the latest and greatest to enjoy mountain biking.
Not everyone can "keep up with the Jonses"


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i like the pyrex chain thingy.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

As you wish.


----------



## kimbruess (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for granting my wish!
There is good people on this forum!
I love your new photos.They are excellent!
What brand and model of digital camera did you use to take them? 
Now everybody can see more details of the bike.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Monty Python: Find the Fish - YouTube


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

kimbruess said:


> Thanks for granting my wish!
> There is good people on this forum!
> I love your new photos.They are excellent!
> What brand and model of digital camera did you use to take them?
> Now everybody can see more details of the bike.


That's the 8mp camera on my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm stoked you fixed the saddle angel and got some dirt on those tires.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm stoked you fixed the saddle angel and got some dirt on those tires.


Haha, yes sir. And loved every minute of it.

I also brought the bars down bit. Fits and rides great!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Also a good move.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the photos. I've never seen altus and stx up close like that.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Thanks for the photos. I've never seen altus and stx up close like that.


LOL, we can start a new thread......


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

800 times nicer than many other MBs


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm amazed those plastic spring retainers on the Alt*ass* cantis haven't exploded yet. When they do, you may as well chuck the calipers.

The original Shimano pads seem to be doing a great job of sand papering the rims. I'd replace them with Kool Stops.

Put end caps in those bars.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Did the crank set get worse between photo sessions?


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

Good move to remove the reflectors, too. They just get in the way.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

cegrover said:


> Did the crank set get worse between photo sessions?


Looks like it went from an Acera/Alivio crank to an Altus.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

cousineddie said:


> Looks like it went from an Acera/Alivio crank to an Altus.


so is that an upgrade? I didn't even know Altus had a full grouppo.

It's so nice to learn about these things. I always get so confused when I pass bike racks at my local community college.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> so is that an upgrade? I didn't even know Altus had a full grouppo.
> 
> It's so nice to learn about these things. I always get so confused when I pass bike racks at my local community college.


Altus is a step down from Acera. It could be considered an upgrade if you're safety-minded and wanted a chainguard.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

what's below an Altus?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> what's below an Altus?


Nobody even knows. And it doesn't matter.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> what's below an Altus?


It used to be Tourney, back in the 90's.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

now it's.....nothing? Excellent! I love it!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> so is that an upgrade? I didn't even know Altus had a full grouppo.
> 
> It's so nice to learn about these things. I always get so confused when I pass bike racks at my local community college.


This is subtle snobbery at it's finest!

Chapeau!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> This is subtle snobbery at it's finest!
> 
> Chapeau!


Seriously, I almost spit out coffee reading her comment. Love it .


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Geez.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Hang in there Dboy. It only hurts at first. It will get better.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

For the record, here are your original specs!

BikePedia - 1996 Specialized Rockhopper A1 Complete Bicycle


----------



## jayjr07 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Whats Mine?*

my bike looks like that, dont know if its a 99' i was told it was a 99'.
anyone have a mind to find out? 
i will post a picture if someone is interested in helping


----------



## sandcritter (Jun 2, 2009)

Sigh.

Lot of memories on a '96 Rockhopper A1 Comp. Stiff as heck, but she soldiered on a long time for me.


----------



## njoypow (Nov 23, 2012)

Man I did a search to find out the year of this older rockhopper I have kicking around and didnt realize how many noodles are on here. Rippin this dude for gettin into riding thats sick! Keep shredding. And I thought only road bikers were tools....


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

njoypow said:


> Man I did a search to find out the year of this older rockhopper I have kicking around and didnt realize how many noodles are on here. Rippin this dude for gettin into riding thats sick! Keep shredding. And I thought only road bikers were tools....


'My two favorite things. Noodles and tools. Wait, I also like string cheese.


----------

